
CERN at Home: Building a Particle Detector - kasbah
https://clanhouse.com/cern-at-home-building-a-particle-detector
======
joshvm
Cool stuff! Here are a few interesting resources:

[http://www.techlib.com/science/ion.html](http://www.techlib.com/science/ion.html)
\- old and gold. A friend tried building these ion chambers, but apparently
getting high enough isolation between the container and the electrode was very
hard.

[http://physicsopenlab.org/2016/04/24/diy-cherenkov-
detector/](http://physicsopenlab.org/2016/04/24/diy-cherenkov-detector/) \-
one for detecting muons (a PMT taped inside a thermos)

And a fun little application note from Maxim to build a gamma detector from a
photodiode : [https://www.maximintegrated.com/en/design/technical-
document...](https://www.maximintegrated.com/en/design/technical-
documents/app-notes/2/2236.html)

~~~
kjs3
Great followup info!

Looking for the datasheets for the pin diodes I've got in the parts drawer to
see if I can make the Maxim circuit. I know there's some very low noise op-
amps down there.

~~~
0zelot
The circuit used in the blog article is a very much simplified version of the
Maxim one. And probably not so much worse in terms of signal to noise ratio:
[https://github.com/ozel/DIY_particle_detector/](https://github.com/ozel/DIY_particle_detector/)

The ion chambers are impressive because even lower-cost. But they also detect
the presence of people, touches and what not. :) My favourite aspect of
silicon sensors like those PIN diodes is that you get the absorbed particle
energy as well. In particular with alpha particles that gets quite interesting
when measuring for example old ceramics painted with uranium glaze
('Fiestaware').

------
segfaultbuserr
Speaking of CERN at home, the Fusor Forum [0] is a good place to visit. It's a
community for fusor experimenters - a fusor is basically a glow discharge
tube, but capable of achieving nuclear fusion. It's not an easy project, but
has been extensively documented, and it's potentially doable by anyone with
dedication.

A class of more difficult projects is particle accelerators. Many people built
fusors, but fewer people had built electrostatic and linear accelerators. In
addition to technical difficulties, X-ray hazards from an accelerator is much
greater than a fusor.

Cyclotrons are the hardest, a successful build is extremely rare.
Experimenters reported that there were still considerable difficulties even
with access to a college lab. In 2010, there was a "Small Cyclotron
Conference" [1] - a meetup event for experimenters to share experience. It
featured many fascinating presentations, make sure to see [2][3][4].

[0] [https://fusor.net/board/](https://fusor.net/board/)

[1]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20110725214245/http://cyclotronc...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110725214245/http://cyclotronconference.org/)

[2]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20110725214959/http://cyclotronc...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110725214959/http://cyclotronconference.org/presentations/2010cycconf_YULY_houghton.pdf)

[3]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20110725214353/http://cyclotronc...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110725214353/http://cyclotronconference.org/presentations/2010cycconf_cyckids.pdf)

[4]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20110725220048/http://cyclotronc...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110725220048/http://cyclotronconference.org/presentations/cyclotron_apr_23_2010_houghton_3.pdf)

~~~
01100011
Fusors make neutrons and can cause activation of nearby materials which can
lead to all sorts of decay chains and radioactive products.

Particle accelerators are cool though, despite the obvious danger. If you're
dealing with just electrons, IIRC you need to get to about 6MeV to overcome
the nuclear binding forces and initiate a decay. You can make a hell of a lot
of X-rays below that of course, but personally one of my life's goals is to
cause an atom to split :) No time for that now, but that's what retirement is
for. As a bonus, radiation is a lot less damaging when you're past 50, so
unless you get high enough to induce acute radiation poisoning you'll probably
be fine.

You can actually make a fairly low-tech accelerator with just a large Van De
Graaff generator. There are even designs which replace the belt with a
chain([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelletron](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelletron))
and reach fairly high energies(for a home unit anyway).

------
Zillion
Here is a much simpler detector: A bottle of Corona (or any other beer in a
long-necked, clear bottle) makes a workable cloud chamber. Chill well in the
freezer, and watch the neck closely as you open it. You may see the streak of
a cosmic ray passing through just as the cloud of condensation forms. Of
course, as a bonus, it may take more than one try…. It's not an ideal project
to do with your teen-aged child—a soda doesn't get cold enough, it has to be a
beer. And yes, it really does work.

~~~
eps
Will need some source for this. This sounds virtually impossible to pull off
in practice even if it'd work in theory.

~~~
jacobwilliamroy
Parts required for particle detector:

Glass container

Alcohol vapor

Super-cold bottom (-26c or colder)

Technically all of the above would be present in a neck of a really cold beer,
as it is being opened. But I don't think my fridge can make the beer cold
enough. Soda obviously doesn't work because it contains no alcohol vapor. Also
soda is solid at -26 c, unable to release vapors whereas beer will still be a
liquid (I think probably depends on the beer).

~~~
ithkuil
I'm pretty sure I saw beer bottles break in my freezer due to content
freezing. Don't know about a corona specifically thought

~~~
arethuza
I managed to freeze a bottle of beer the other week when I put some in the
freezer to cool down and forgot about the last one.

Bottle didn't break though the contents were sadly inaccessible - seemed to be
an opaque white viscous slurry.

------
sxp
Charles Stross had an interesting short story about hobbiest particle
accelerators called "Dechlorinating the Moderator":
[http://www.antipope.org/charlie/fiction/moderator.html](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/fiction/moderator.html)

I was hoping this article would cover building a particle accelerator in a
pool, but it only covers the detection part of the system.

------
dilippkumar
> The problem seems to be that sound cards (or chips) in modern PCs are too
> clever for their own good. They are designed to optimise microphone input
> for Skype and Zoom and that means removing the noise and extraneous clicks
> that are exactly the signal that the detector puts out.

Ugh! I wonder what other hidden features are lurking on my laptop hardware. I
am conflicted because while I understand perfectly well why market forces
compel hardware manufacturers to add these "features", I don't like the idea
of not being able to trust my primary computing hardware.

~~~
imglorp
A 10-bit ADC chip and a Raspi zero together cost under $10 on Adafruit. You
would sidestep the audio card altogether.

~~~
0zelot
or one of those even cheaper 16bit USB soundcards
[https://github.com/ozel/DIY_particle_detector/wiki/Soundcard...](https://github.com/ozel/DIY_particle_detector/wiki/Soundcards)
I believe Steve (who wrote the blog) might have had the wrong cable for his
other computer (3-pin vs. 4-pin 3.5 mm jack)

------
yummypaint
Quick tip for pulling these types of signals out of noise: use a trapezoidal
filter. It's just the difference between two offset moving averages. The
length of the average (peak time) serves as an integration that removes high
frequency noise. The offset (gap time) provides differentiation of the
integrated signal, which removes low frequency changes in baseline. Timing
precision is improved by using the trap filter output rather than the raw
signal compared to a threshold, as it effectively acts like a constant
fraction discriminator. It also makes it easier to deal with pile-up events
where multiple waveforms lie on top of each other, though that's improbable
unless you measure a source that's really hot or pulsed.

~~~
0zelot
In principle that is a good idea and nice digital version of analog pulse
shaping. However, the pulses have a very distinctive shape (not visible in the
blog post picture, but here in figure 7/9:
[https://www.mdpi.com/1424-8220/19/19/4264](https://www.mdpi.com/1424-8220/19/19/4264)).
My programs use the trigger level just to select which waveform snippets are
recorded. The peaks themselves are then identified by their steep slopes which
shows up nicely in the derivatives:
[https://github.com/ozel/DIY_particle_detector/blob/90c180207...](https://github.com/ozel/DIY_particle_detector/blob/90c180207c5cd1f046aafa8c136f81ef37fb75d9/data_analysis_and_reference_measurements/diode_detector/analyse_and_plot_pulses.py#L215)

~~~
yummypaint
That is a typical kind of shape for a particle detector, though the time
constants are very long which is a good thing because it's the result of the
preamp doing some shaping to remove high frequency noise, which helps make the
numerical integration less essential. However, I think you will find a trap
filter will allow you to push to lower trigger thresholds more reliably.
Calculating the slope from one sample to the next is equivalent to the output
of a trap filter with peak time of 1 and gap time of 1. Once you enter the
regime where the signal amplitude at each recorded sample is comparable to the
magnitude of noise, especially for slow signals and fast background, the
derivitive without any integration will start going crazy. What should matter
most is recovering the area under the signal peak independent of noise on top
of it, which will ultimately average to 0. An alternative method is to just
integrate the entire signal over a window and then do baseline subtraction,
but this still requires a robust trigger signal to indicate when to start
integrating, which brings things back to the trap filter.

~~~
0zelot
The pulse detection works really quite satisfactory with the current method
and for beta-decay electrons and alphas. I also prefer that the derivative is
easy to understand for students since this is still mainly an educational
project. For detecting lower energy particles like fluorescence x-rays, your
proposal would be certainly something to investigate. However, for improving
the SNR I would in general first redesign the amplifier. It's really optimized
for super low part count and costs at the moment. That said, I will definitely
keep you suggestion in mind. Thanks!

------
epa
Awesome to see an original EEE Pc still being used in 2020!

~~~
pjmlp
While not the original one, my 1215B is still working with the latest XUbuntu,
upgraded to 8MB/SSD HD. :)

------
pjmlp
I missed the ATLAS/TDAQ HLT/Alice references, though. :)

------
sandworm101
A very interesting home experiment. I'm glad it worked. But "Clanhouse.com" is
just ... so many red flags.

